# Rapid Clicking when Coasting/Decelerating



## alltime4x4 (Aug 15, 2014)

Just bought a 2013 Cruze LTZ with 29k on the clock, and I have to say so far I love the car. It's pretty refined, looks great and most of all drives great. There however is an issue I just noticed and wanted to get some opinions before I take it to the dealer.

I was driving through neighborhoods late at night with the windows down and A/C off and noticed a constant, rapid clicking sound whenever I took my foot off the accelerator. It sounds almost exactly like when a kid clips a playing card to his bicycle spokes. I noticed it because the sound bounces off the houses in the neighborhood and I was going between 20 and 30 mpg. I could hear it much more faintly on open roads due to road noise wind, etc.

I noticed that it only happens when the transmission is in gear and I let off the accelerator. If i shifted into N or threw it in sport (brief moment of N while transmission is moving to new gear) it would go away. This worries me and makes me think its a driveline issue. It also leads me to believe it is not brakes/wheels/hubs/suspension. I do have 6k left on the factory warranty, but wanted to get some opinions. I tried to take some videos, but my fear is that the dealership may have trouble identifying the issue if I'm not able to get a tech in the car in a similar environment as I was. It is noticeable to someone standing as the car passes them though. 

No performance impact as far as I can tell though. Has good power and I got 30mpg on a mixed city/county road commute of about 15 miles this morning. 

Thanks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Does the noise change, or go away, when you change the steering angle? I'm thinking CV joint issue, but just a WAG. Lug nuts all tight, as if someone didn't torque them all during a used car check out? From whom did you buy the car?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

alltime4x4 said:


> Just bought a 2013 Cruze LTZ with 29k on the clock, and I have to say so far I love the car. It's pretty refined, looks great and most of all drives great. There however is an issue I just noticed and wanted to get some opinions before I take it to the dealer.
> 
> I was driving through neighborhoods late at night with the windows down and A/C off and noticed a constant, rapid clicking sound whenever I took my foot off the accelerator. It sounds almost exactly like when a kid clips a playing card to his bicycle spokes. I noticed it because the sound bounces off the houses in the neighborhood and I was going between 20 and 30 mpg. I could hear it much more faintly on open roads due to road noise wind, etc.
> 
> ...


Hey there,

I apologize for this concern! Please be sure to update us with any information after you make a dealership visit. If you need any further assistance, or you would like for us to look into this for you, please send a private message with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Hope to hear from you soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## alltime4x4 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Patsy. A a former GM employee i'm hoping this dealer is easy to deal with.

On another note, should I have posted in powertrain for more exposure? Autoguide app is confusingzzz


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WoundedBadger (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been having the same exact issue! You described it well. It sounds like a high speed metallic clicking/ticking only when coasting while in gear. It takes a few seconds after releasing the gas pedal for the clicking to start. Let me know if the dealer finds anything. Thanks


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Each 'clicking description is that of a failing c/v joint.

Specifically, only does it in gear, meaning with power off the engine is slowing the car.
This means the trailing side of each of the c/v's, or the coast side, is damaged for some reason....either tripot or the housing.

Make certain you have the opportunity to road test and demonstrate this for the dealer on drop off day to get a accurate repair.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WoundedBadger said:


> I've been having the same exact issue! You described it well. It sounds like a high speed metallic clicking/ticking only when coasting while in gear. It takes a few seconds after releasing the gas pedal for the clicking to start. Let me know if the dealer finds anything. Thanks


Hey WoundedBadger! If you decide to visit the dealership for this issue in the near future definitely keep us updated. We'd like to stay involved to ensure the dealership is doing everything to correct this for you. PM us your VIN, mileage and contact info if we can look into anything further on your behalf.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WoundedBadger (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok so I avoided my dealership because they're not always the most trustworthy people. Instead I took my Cruze to my local repair shop and they said it appears to be the turbocharger's waste gate. Apparently there is a rod that connects the waste gate to the turbo and it's rattling. That is the source of the clicking. Sorry I can't be more specific right now because this was all explained to me over the phone. My mechanic suggested taking it to the dealer but could not comment on whether it was a serious issue or not.

This makes sense because the waste gate is only open when the turbo shuts off. I'll take it to the dealer but probably not for a little while. I'll update this post when I do.

EDIT: I should also note that i received a P0299 DTC which is a turbo underboost warning. According to this service bulletin (http://www.automd.com/tsb/bulletin_b335466/) that apparently has been buried by chevy, I think I have a problem with the waste gate not closing/the waste gate rod or a combination of the two.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rattling WGA arm could be 2 tings, failing WGA can or the pin on the wast gate it's self. Someone step in if I have it wrong. I had an adjustable 15 lb WGA on my other car and when it was set wrong(23 psi), the wga would have a metallic tic noise at idle following the pulse of the cylinders. Most scariest noise ever.


----------



## WoundedBadger (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I always feel wary going to a dealership for service if I'm not armed with knowledge.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

They should have no problem identifying it if your independent shop spotted it.

Most likely, based on your findings, a new exaust manifold/turbo assy. will be fitted.

Rob


----------



## WoundedBadger (Aug 20, 2014)

I figured I would update this in case my experience is useful to anyone else.

To summarize, back in 2014 I was having a rattling sound when coasting. My local mechanic correctly diagnosed the problem to be something to do with the waste gate actuator although he was uncertain if it was even a problem that needs addressing. A month later, my dad took the car to the dealership just to check it out and they didn't see a problem. 

Fast forward to 2015 and I start getting the trouble code P0299 which is a turbo underboost error. I brought it into the dealership and they updated the cars software, thinking that may fix the problem. It did not and the error code came back in under 24 hrs. So I brought it back to the dealership again and they confirmed that the software update did not fix the issue and the waste gate actuator and pin are indeed misbehaving (they didn't go into much detail). The next course of action is to replace the whole turbo. The good thing is that this is all covered under warranty.

Some notes:
1) Other posts on this forum have stated that the turbo is covered under the 10yr/100,000mi warranty but my dealership just told me that oddly enough the turbo is under the 7yr/70,000mi emissions warranty. This doesn't matter in my case but I wouldn't want others to think they have extra time/miles to address this issue.
2) Commonwealth Chevrolet in Lawrence MA has been exceptional through this whole process. They are friendly and informative and even gave me a rental car at no cost to me. I would now recommend them to others.
3) Thank you, cruzetalk for helping me figure out what was going on!


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah I don't know why some dealers are reluctant to fix problems with a warranty car, IMO it's either GM don't pay enough OR it's you did not buy the car from them and they want to make it hard on you, either reason should be and IS unacceptable and unfair to the car owner !!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The turbo is an integral part of the power train, putting it under the power train warranty. Some older turbo engines did indeed have the turbo under the emissions warranty. Your dealership is confused.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

WoundedBadger said:


> Some notes:
> 1) Other posts on this forum have stated that the turbo is covered under the 10yr/100,000mi warranty but my dealership just told me that oddly enough the turbo is under the 7yr/70,000mi emissions warranty. This doesn't matter in my case but I wouldn't want others to think they have extra time/miles to address this issue.


The dealer is wrong. It is covered by powertrain warranty and there is not 7/70 emission warranty. It is 8/80. 

Also powertrain is 5/100 not 10/100


----------

